# Karpfenrute für 20€ bei Ulli Dulli. Gut?



## Haider5000 (9. Februar 2011)

Bei Ulli Dulli in der Bucht gibts ne Karpfenrute für 20€, hat jemand damit Erfahrung.
Kann man die Rute kaufen oder lieber doch nicht?


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute für 20€ bei Ulli Dulli. Gut?*

Link?


----------



## flasha (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute für 20€ bei Ulli Dulli. Gut?*

Ich habe die besagt Rute. Also konnte bis jetzt nichts negatives feststellen. Die Verarbeitung ist in Ordnung. Konnte aber bis jetzt noch nichts großes mit "drillen". Wird sich aber hoffentlich bald ändern.


----------



## Tino (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute für 20€ bei Ulli Dulli. Gut?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Link?





Ich nehm mir Zeit für dich...http://cgi.ebay.de/CG-CARBON-KARPFE...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item5d2bca603e


----------



## NickAdams (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute für 20€ bei Ulli Dulli. Gut?*

Der Preis erklärt sich durch die 70% Glasfaser, die drin sind. Sicherlich eine gute Rute für diesen Preis, die robust ist. Für's häufige Werfen wäre sie mir aber zu schwer.

So long,

Nick


----------



## Luku (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute für 20€ bei Ulli Dulli. Gut?*

ulli dulli hat bezüglich ruten ...was man hier generell lesen kannn...einen guten ruf.

gibtste mehr geld aus ist natürlich auch die qualität besser.

wenn du nur 20 euro ausgeben willst...ist die rute sicherlich besser als das was bei lidl angeboten wird/ wurde. |supergri

quatsch doch mal mit udo (ulli dulli) bezüglich rückversand bei nicht gefallen.
reden ist eigentlich immer gut..wenn man mehrere sachen kaufen möchte.  

habe selber 2 ruten von ihm. optisch top! qualität? naja..sind keine 200 euro ruten. aber absolut ok für den preis...aber noch net am gewässer getestet.


----------



## Marc 24 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute für 20€ bei Ulli Dulli. Gut?*



NickAdams schrieb:


> Für's häufige Werfen wäre sie mir aber zu schwer.



Ich glaube, dass das der springende Punkt ist. Aber eines ist klar: Wir brauchen ja nicht wirklich oft werfen, ich höchstens in Fließgewässern aufgrund von Strömungswechsel. Deshalb find ich das nicht unbedingt schlimm, aber es macht natürlich nicht so viel Spaß, keine Frage.
Ansonsten kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Rute durchbrechen wird, denn für das Karpfenangeln ist sie ja nunmal gebaut. Der Preis erklärt sich, was sich aber auch nur auf das Gewicht des Materials und der Aktion auswirkt.
Da sind wir beim nächsten Punkt, der Aktion. Die Aktion wird sicher nicht die beste sein, aber sooo wichtig ist das ja auch meistens nicht.  Es macht auch hier halt weniger Spaß, da man evtl. den Drill nicht so "fühlen" kann.

Also kann man sagen, dass sie für den Grundgebrauch geeignet ist, aber eben wenig Spaß macht. Man hat mit einer hochwertigeren Rute auf jeden Fall mehr Kontrolle über den Fisch, aber ganz ehrlich: Ich habe auch schon 25+ Karpfen mit einer einfachen 2,70m Spinnrute gedrillt. 

Gruß Marc


----------



## Tino (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute für 20€ bei Ulli Dulli. Gut?*

So häufig wirft man ja zum Glück nicht,beim Karpfenangeln.

Für den Preis absolut in Ordnung.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute für 20€ bei Ulli Dulli. Gut?*



Tino schrieb:


> Ich nehm mir Zeit für dich...http://cgi.ebay.de/CG-CARBON-KARPFE...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item5d2bca603e



Danke:m



Tino schrieb:


> So häufig wirft man ja zum Glück nicht,beim Karpfenangeln.
> 
> Für den Preis absolut in Ordnung.



Ja der Preis ist gut.
Die erinnert mich an die Zebco Cool Carp.
Auch ein taugliches, robustes Glasfaserstöckchen.

Sicherlich nix für Weitwürfe und auch optische Ansprüche müssen hinten anstehen aber dafür wohl ziemlich bruchfest und langlebig.
Für den schmalen geldbeutel optimal.
Und für nahe und mittlere Distanzen jedenfalls machste nix falsch.#6


----------



## Udo561 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute für 20€ bei Ulli Dulli. Gut?*

Hi,
etwas schwer die Teile , aber warum nicht.
Für den Preis würde ich sie sofort kaufen , alleine zum testen.
Es müssen nicht immer Ruten über 100 Euro sein.
Gruß Udo


----------



## teilzeitgott (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute für 20€ bei Ulli Dulli. Gut?*

mion moin

ich habe mir die teile vor 2 jahren fürs angeln an der elbe gekauft.
damals wollte ich einfach nicht immer meine " guten" ruten mit an die elbe nehmen , weil da ja viel sand und schlamm ist und die ruten nach einen dauerregen manchmal echt übel aussehen.
für das geld kann man nicht viel erwarten dachte ich mir, aber da man sonst von ulli eigentlich nur gutes hört habe ich zugeschlagen.
ich kann nach 2 jahren nur sagen.... ich bin schwer gegeistert und würde die ruten niemals mehr hergeben.
ja, sie sind ein wenig schwerer als die hübschen leichten stöckchen für 200€ , aber ich will damit ja auch nicht zum spinnfischen.
sie sind robust und haben eine erstaunlich gute aktion.
sie federn alle schläge zuverlässig ab und haben genug rückrad um damit auch locker 120gr zu werfen.
allerdings feuere ich auch nicht , oder nur selten mit aller gewalt raus.
für weitwürfe sind sie sicher nicht das optimale, aber wirklich gute ruten für das geld.
bei einer meiner 3 ruten hatte ich einen klitzkleinen lackschaden, was aber nicht wirklich schlimm ist.
ich kann nichts schlechtes über die ruten sagen, im gegenteil, ich nutze sie heute auch sehr oft an größeren see´n weil sie einfach das bringen was ich von einer rute erwarte.
ich muß mich im drill auf sie verlassen können, und das konnte ich bis jetzt immer.
der größte karpfen war bis jetzt ein 39 pfünder aus der elbe, und die burschen da haben ordentlich dampf im kessel.
war alles kein problem.
also, daumen hoch von mir für das geld.#6


----------



## mmelch21 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute für 20€ bei Ulli Dulli. Gut?*

Wennste die ruten in diesem Shop anssiehst die aus HI-Carbon und sic Ringen bestehen machste nix falsch. Gleiche quialität wie sänger etc.
Hab jetz ne spinnrute dieses ganze jahr mit mir gehabt und keine Bruchstellen,Ringspitzenbrüche,Sic einlagen verlust etc.
Bis jetzt zu 100% zufriedenheit.

Nur Glasfaser halt das ist nicht so meins.. Fast bischen zu instabil das Material. Aber mit HI- Carbon Ruten machste keinen Fehler und der Preis kann sich sehen lassen.

Hab Einen Haufen Zeugs aus diesem Shop und bis jetzt mit allen zu frieden. Vor allem mit der 0.18er Geflochtenen.. Bis lang KEINEN Schnurbruch oder auflösen des Geflächtes.


Wirklich TOP dieser SHOP.



LG


----------



## angler1996 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute für 20€ bei Ulli Dulli. Gut?*



Tino schrieb:


> So häufig wirft man ja zum Glück nicht,beim Karpfenangeln.
> 
> das sehe ich anders, doch wohl eher :
> 
> ...


----------



## nExX (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute für 20€ bei Ulli Dulli. Gut?*

denke auch, dass die ruten für das geld echt ok sind! auch wenn sie, aufgrund des hohen glasfaseranteils etwas härter und schwerer sind. Wenn man dazu ne vernünftige Rolle mit gut eingestellter bremse hatt kann man damit schon geräte rausholen! bestimmt auch waller, wenn man genügend schnur drauf hatt;-)


----------



## Tino (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute für 20€ bei Ulli Dulli. Gut?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Tino schrieb:
> 
> 
> > So häufig wirft man ja zum Glück nicht,beim Karpfenangeln.
> ...


----------



## teilzeitgott (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute für 20€ bei Ulli Dulli. Gut?*

ich glaube er meinte das wegen der wenigen bisse 
hätte man beim angeln mehr bisse, müßte-dürfte-könnte man ja öfter auswerfen .....
fakt ist das man ja wirklich nicht oft auswirft beim karpfenangeln, also spielt es auch keine so große rolle ob die rute ein wenig schwerer ist als andere.


----------



## Tino (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute für 20€ bei Ulli Dulli. Gut?*

...genau das hab ich falsch verstanden|rolleyes

Das kommt vom schnellen lesen und noch schnellerem antworten.


----------



## Angelsuchti (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute für 20€ bei Ulli Dulli. Gut?*

Habe die Rute auch. Finde sie für den Preis auch schwer in Ordnung. Habe damit auch schon gut gefüllte PVA-Bags mit 140 gr Blei geworfen, also die 40 m habe ich auch geschafft. Optimale Ergebnisse beim Werfen würde ich sagen entstehen bei nem Gewicht von ungefähr 85 gr. Aber das Werfen ist auch nicht unbedingt die Stärke der Rute sondern eher das Drillen. Sie federt wirklich mühelos alls Schläge der Fische ab, und die erüden eigentlich immer schnell. Man kann die Rute auch mal (bei nem Hänger der wenn man den Fisch von nem Hinderniss weghalten will) ordentlich belasten, das ist der egal.


Mfg
Mathias


----------



## carplord (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute für 20€ bei Ulli Dulli. Gut?*

Wie immer bei so einem Thema muss ich natürlich meinen Standardsatz loswerden|wavey:

Spar noch ein bischen und dann kauf dir etwas "vernünftiges" aus zweiter Hand oder auch bei ebay. 

Bevor du alle zwei Jahre irgendwelche "No-name Superschnäppchen" aufkaufst, wäre das Geld in altbewährtem Gerät sicherlich besser angelegt. 

Stell dir vor du kaufst eine Warrior, oder irgend etwas vergleichbares, zahlst maximal 70 Euro (gebraucht wahrscheinlich die Hälfte) und nimmst den Stecken 5 Jahre her. Dann waren das durchschnittlich 14 Euro im Jahr, aber für absolut "handfestes" Tackle. 

Grüße,

Flo


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute für 20€ bei Ulli Dulli. Gut?*



carplord schrieb:


> *Wie immer bei so einem Thema muss ich natürlich meinen Standardsatz loswerden|wavey:
> 
> Spar noch ein bischen und dann kauf dir etwas "vernünftiges" aus zweiter Hand oder auch bei ebay. *





Und was macht er so lange?

Nicht angeln?

Käse !!!|uhoh:

Kauf dir die Dinger und wenn dir diese Art der Angelei liegt, sparste evtl. später mal auf teure Ruten.
Erstmal kannste sicher noch eine Menge anderer Dinge gebrauchen.#6


----------



## carplord (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute für 20€ bei Ulli Dulli. Gut?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kauf dir die Dinger und wenn dir diese Art der Angelei liegt, sparste evtl. später mal auf teure Ruten.


 
Man kann das Karpfenangeln doch nicht "austesten", nur weil man eine Rute mit zweiteiligem Griff und englischer Beschriftung ans Wasser stellt. 

Wenn man echt keine Ahnung hat ob einem Karpfenfischen taugt oder nicht, dann sollte man die 20 Euro lieber in eine Grundrute stecken als in irgendeinen undefinierbaren Stängel dem Sie Karpfenoptik verpasst haben. Da bekommt man mit Sicherheit mehr für sein Geld!!

Gruß

Flo


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute für 20€ bei Ulli Dulli. Gut?*

Was ist denn eine "Karpfenrute" anderes als eine Grundrute?

Welche Griffform jeder mag(Split, Voll oder Kork), bleibt ihm doch selbst überlassen.:m


----------



## Captain.Chaos (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute für 20€ bei Ulli Dulli. Gut?*

nur mal so ein gedankengang: 
könnte man die auch als marker rod missbrauchen oder ist sie dazu zu weich?!


----------



## andy72 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute für 20€ bei Ulli Dulli. Gut?*

um mal beim thema zu bleiben wenn jemand preiswerte karpfenruten sucht oder kaufen will sollte er sich diese hier mal anschauen die habe ich selber und bin begeistert !!

http://cgi.ebay.de/3-x-FLADEN-Karpf...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item5ada59122f

ich habe meine beiden(2,75lbs) allerdings ersteigert und  um die 25 euro(ohne versand) für bezahlt !


----------



## Florian1980 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute für 20€ bei Ulli Dulli. Gut?*

Würd mich nicht wundern, wenn die Baugleich wären....


----------



## tim94 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute für 20€ bei Ulli Dulli. Gut?*

Man das was ich hier lese ist echt hilfreich  Bin schon am überlegen mir auch diese Rute zu holen.Besonders weil mein Geldbeutel wenig hergibt auser n paar Euro und Fliegen.Wen es so viele positive Texte gibt kann man es ja mal versuchen mit der Rute


----------



## carplord (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute für 20€ bei Ulli Dulli. Gut?*

Was ist denn eigentlich los jungs?

Für 20 Euro bekommt man nicht mal einen Kescherstab. 
Wenn der Geldbeutel nicht mehr her gibt dann hast du keine andere Wahl, als so ein mehr als fragliches Angebot zu kaufen. OK! Aber die Frage ob so eine Rute gut oder schlecht ist, ist ja fast Ironie!!
Es muss auf keinen Fall auf jeder Rute ein bestimmter Markenname stehen und eine Rute muss nicht 200 Euro kosten damit sie taugt, aber für 20 Euro da bekomm ich ja nicht mal einen vernünftigen Rollenhalter...#d

Ich hab als Student so gut wie nie genug Kohle, aber irgendwie gehts schon was gebraucht her zu bekommen.
Letztens gab es hier eine ähnliche Diskussion für Ruten unter 40 Euro, selbst da gab es schon hitzige Redner, aber das hier...grenzt ja fast ans Lächerliche!#q

Grüße

Flo


----------



## Luku (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute für 20€ bei Ulli Dulli. Gut?*

was ist daran ironie?
ich kenn noch zeiten da konnte sich kaum einer ne carbon rute leisten. da war glasfaser standard.
ok, 20 euro schreckt schon vom lesen her ab.....
muss man ausprobieren...

renault bietet auch nen auto für 6000 euro an, kann sich nen porschefahrer auch net vorstellen dass dieses auto gut ist.  

und die tests sind ja gar nicht mal schlecht.


----------



## carplord (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute für 20€ bei Ulli Dulli. Gut?*

Es geht ja nicht um die Glasfaser! Hab mir erst letzte Woche eine Glasfaserrute zum Wallerfischen gekauft! 

Aber die Ironie stellt sich darin, dass ich ernsthaft frage ist eine Rute für 20 Euro gut?
Mag ja sein, dass sie für 20 Euro nicht der absolute obermüll ist, aber wenn ich fürs doppelte(und 40 Euro ist ja wirklich nicht die Welt) ein "namhaftes" Produkt bekomm, lass ich doch die Finger von dem Schmarrn. 
Für mich ist es unverständlich wie man so etwas kaufen kann....aber gut jetzt!Jedem wie er es will....

http://cgi.ebay.de/Chub-Snooper-Kar...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item45f8905957


http://cgi.ebay.de/Fox-Warrior-Rod-...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item4156a33c0a


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute für 20€ bei Ulli Dulli. Gut?*



carplord schrieb:


> Was ist denn eigentlich los jungs?
> 
> Für 20 Euro bekommt man nicht mal einen Kescherstab.
> Wenn der Geldbeutel nicht mehr her gibt dann hast du keine andere Wahl, als so ein mehr als fragliches Angebot zu kaufen. OK! Aber die Frage ob so eine Rute gut oder schlecht ist, ist ja fast Ironie!!
> ...







Wenn du dein Geschreibsel meinst, volle Zustimmung.#6

Angel mal einige Jahre, dann wirst du feststellen dass nicht das teuerste Gerät die Fische fängt.

Der TE hat nicht gefragt ob teureres Gerät besser ist. Denn das ist es zweifellos und trotzdem kann man mit weniger teurem genauso viele Fische fangen.
Auch Karpfen.


----------



## angler1996 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute für 20€ bei Ulli Dulli. Gut?*

irgendwann lernt man dann auch mal den Unterschied zwischen Grund- und Karpfenrute|kopfkrat
Wenn ich mir die Beschreibungen von Leuten durchlese( wovon ich zumindest Einen kenne), die die Rute auch benutzen, dann klingen die Beschreibungen verdammt gut .
Gruß A.


----------



## flasha (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute für 20€ bei Ulli Dulli. Gut?*



carplord schrieb:


> Was ist denn eigentlich los jungs?
> 
> Für 20 Euro bekommt man nicht mal einen Kescherstab.
> Wenn der Geldbeutel nicht mehr her gibt dann hast du keine andere Wahl, als so ein mehr als fragliches Angebot zu kaufen. OK! Aber die Frage ob so eine Rute gut oder schlecht ist, ist ja fast Ironie!!
> ...



Du gehörst bestimmt auch zu denen die sich einen "Markeneimer" kaufen oder?!#6


----------



## Tino (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute für 20€ bei Ulli Dulli. Gut?*



carplord schrieb:


> Was ist denn eigentlich los jungs?
> 
> Für 20 Euro bekommt man nicht mal einen Kescherstab.
> Wenn der Geldbeutel nicht mehr her gibt dann hast du keine andere Wahl, als so ein mehr als fragliches Angebot zu kaufen. OK! Aber die Frage ob so eine Rute gut oder schlecht ist, ist ja fast Ironie!!
> ...


*

Lesen scheint nicht gerade deine Stärke zu sein.

Zitat von Teilzeitgott und eine sehr detaillierte Beschreibung der erfragten Rute.
*
                                                                                             mion moin

ich habe mir die teile vor 2 jahren fürs angeln an der elbe gekauft.
damals wollte ich einfach nicht immer meine " guten" ruten mit an die  elbe nehmen , weil da ja viel sand und schlamm ist und die ruten nach  einen dauerregen manchmal echt übel aussehen.
für das geld kann man nicht viel erwarten dachte ich mir, aber da man  sonst von ulli eigentlich nur gutes hört habe ich zugeschlagen.
ich kann nach 2 jahren nur sagen.... ich bin schwer gegeistert und würde die ruten niemals mehr hergeben.
ja, sie sind ein wenig schwerer als die hübschen leichten stöckchen für  200€ , aber ich will damit ja auch nicht zum spinnfischen.
sie sind robust und haben eine erstaunlich gute aktion.
sie federn alle schläge zuverlässig ab und haben genug Rückrad um damit auch locker 120gr zu werfen.
allerdings feuere ich auch nicht , oder nur selten mit aller gewalt raus.
für weitwürfe sind sie sicher nicht das optimale, aber wirklich gute ruten für das geld.
bei einer meiner 3 ruten hatte ich einen klitzkleinen lackschaden, was aber nicht wirklich schlimm ist.
ich kann nichts schlechtes über die ruten sagen, im gegenteil, ich nutze  sie heute auch sehr oft an größeren see´n weil sie einfach das bringen  was ich von einer rute erwarte.
ich muß mich im drill auf sie verlassen können, und das konnte ich bis jetzt immer.
der größte Karpfen war bis jetzt ein 39 pfünder aus der elbe, und die burschen da haben ordentlich dampf im kessel.
war alles kein problem.
also, daumen hoch von mir für das geld.#6


*Das zeigt mir das es vernünftige Ruten für den schmalen Geldbeutel sind.*


----------



## Udo561 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute für 20€ bei Ulli Dulli. Gut?*



carplord schrieb:


> Für 20 Euro bekommt man nicht mal einen Kescherstab.
> Aber die Frage ob so eine Rute gut oder schlecht ist, ist ja fast Ironie!!
> Es muss auf keinen Fall auf jeder Rute ein bestimmter Markenname stehen und eine Rute muss nicht 200 Euro kosten damit sie taugt, aber für 20 Euro da bekomm ich ja nicht mal einen vernünftigen Rollenhalter...#d



Hi,
es gibt eben Karpfenangler die können auch mit preiswertem Gerät Karpfen fangen , andere sind eben zu blöd mit ihrer 200 Euro Rute einen Karpfen zu landen.


----------



## tim94 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute für 20€ bei Ulli Dulli. Gut?*

Ich weiß auch nicht was er hat.Habe auch noch andere billige Ruten 25 Euro.Die habe ich auch 3 Jahre obwohl ich erst seit 2 Jahren richtig aktiv angel.Billig muss nicht immer schlechte Quali heißen.


----------



## carplord (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute für 20€ bei Ulli Dulli. Gut?*

Ihr seid mir schon so Stöpselfischer....:vik:


----------



## Tino (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute für 20€ bei Ulli Dulli. Gut?*

Was ist denn ein "Stöpselfischer"?


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute für 20€ bei Ulli Dulli. Gut?*



Tino schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein "Stöpselfischer"?




Also hier war einer:

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...___DE373&tbs=isch:1&ei=ySBUTfaELsW1tAax7sDUBg


----------



## teilzeitgott (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute für 20€ bei Ulli Dulli. Gut?*

moin carplord

was ein stöpselfischer ist würde ich auch gerne wissen 

wie gesagt, ich fische die ruten selber und kann wirklich nur gutes darüber sagen.
für mich warv es am anfang auch ein komisches gefühl damit zu angeln, weil ich sonst mit deutlich teureren ruten fische.
aber was wirklich zählt ist doch das man sich auf die dinger verlassen kann, und das kann man sich zu 200%
wie schon einmal geschrieben, die ruten haben eine tolle aktion, super rückrad und sind gut verarbeitet.
nicht umsonst lasse ich immer öfter meinen teuren stöckchen im keller und nehme die "billgen" teile.
ich angel über 30zig jahre, die meiste zeit davon auf karpfen, haben sehr teure ruten in der hand gehabt und gefischt von daher kann ich ganz gut beurteilen ob die ruten was taugen, und sie taugen was für das geld.
viel viel wichtiger als ne 250€ rute ist ne gute rolle bei der die bremse funktioniert und das man von angeln was versteht 
wenn der junge keine große arsche hat, dann sind das die richtigen ruten für ihn und er wird daran freude haben.
ausserdem finde ich , das man ruten, rollen, bissanzeiger, oder was auch immer, die man selber noch nicht gefischt hat, nicht nur von hören sagen bewerten sollte.
@ themenstarter... kauf dir die dinger, wenn du nicht zufrieden bist kaufe ich dir die dinger als ersatzruten für mich selber ab... aber du wirst zufrieden sein, das kann ich dir versprechen.


----------



## Luku (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute für 20€ bei Ulli Dulli. Gut?*

man man man...hat das mal ein ende?
i hab schon letzten monat ne menge kohle bei ulli dulli gelassen und nu grübel ich über diese ruten...

könnt nämlich was einfaches handliches zum aal angeln gebrauchen..

meine andere hälfte erschlägt mich....

aber kennt ihr auch dieses jucken in den fingern? :q

(dat war keine "hilf mir anfrage" vom thread ersteller sondern ne verstecktes kauf mich / werbung. )


----------



## Tino (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute für 20€ bei Ulli Dulli. Gut?*

...kaufen,kaufen,kaufen


----------



## mmelch21 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute für 20€ bei Ulli Dulli. Gut?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Angel mal einige Jahre, dann wirst du feststellen dass nicht das teuerste Gerät die Fische fängt.




Genau das ist das was VIELE denken. Das was aussen schön ist [Shimano etc.] fängt aber LEIDER keinen fisch. Das rig,der hot spot und der Köder entscheidet. wenn man bisschen gefühl in den händen hat fängt man mit dieser 20 € Rute genau so lange Fische wie mit teuren Ruten.

LG


----------



## carplord (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute für 20€ bei Ulli Dulli. Gut?*

[LG[/QUOTE]



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Angel mal einige Jahre, dann wirst du feststellen dass nicht das teuerste Gerät die Fische fängt.


 
Ich bin 21 Jahre mit Grundstück am Forellenbach aufgewachsen, hab seit 16 Jahren eine Angel in den Händen, seit 7 Jahren nur noch auf Karpfen. Verbringe Minimum eine Nacht die Woche am Wasser und versuche mir irgendwie eine Woche im Jahr Italien oder Kroatien, zum Karpfen oder Wallerfischen zu ermöglichen. In dieser Zeit lernte ich einige Ruten kennen, auch unter 50 Euro, und fing, sowohl mit Billigstecken als auch mit High-End Tackle meistens meine Fische. 

Ich hab keine Lust auf Diskussion wie, wer hat den größten?!

Alles was ich sagen wollte war und ist:

Ohne Frage fängt eine billige No-Name Rute genauso wie eine teure...Es fängt immer noch der Bait den Fisch.
ABER
Wenn man schon eine neue Rute kauft, ist die Preisdifferenz, zwischen Schundstecken und hochwertigem Material einfach zu gering um solche Angebote kaufen zu müssen.

Das sind keine Vorurteile und keine Diskriminierungen. 
Sondern ein gut gemeinter Rat! Bischen sparen, warten und etwas vernünftiges kaufen!
Nicht böse sein, aber das sind eben meine Erfahrungen!

Friede Jetzt!!
tight lines und viele Grüße...


----------



## Fr33 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute für 20€ bei Ulli Dulli. Gut?*

Moin,

ich habe den ganzen Thread gelesen und muss daher auch mal meinen Senf dazu abgeben.

Aus meiner Sicht muss man differenzieren welcher Art von Angler man ist und wieviel Zeit man in die jeweiligen Ausprägungen der Methoden und Zielfische investiert/ investieren will.

Ich muss zugeben, die Frage vom TE war etwas plump gestellt. Auf den ersten Blick könnte man meinen der TE sucht eine "Eierlegende Wollmilchsau Karpfenrute" für sehr wenig Geld = Extremprinzip.

Das wird man natürlich nicht erreichen können.

Aber wenn der TE natürlich erstmal in die Materie Karpfenangeln reinschnuppern will, dann kann ich das sehr gut verstehen - dass er möglichst wenig Geld ausgeben will.

Ich habe den gleichen weg gewählt und mir 2 günstige Shimano Alivio in 2,5Lbs + 2 Sänger DC Runner 6000 Freilaufrollen gekauft.

Die Ruten haben pro. Stk keine 40€ gekostet und die Rollen gabs in etwa fürn gleichen Kurs. Klar ist das kein High-Tech Tackle -sondern echtes Einsteiger und Kennelerngerät.

*Aber*:

Für meinen Einsatzbereich reicht es. Ich muss keine 100m werfen - ich habe keine Rekordkarpfen im Gewässer und halte keinen längeren Ansitze.

Daher muss ich für meinen Teil sagen. Das Gerät reicht mir nun ein paar Jahre. Zudem sind meine Prioriäten ganz klar das Match/ Feederangeln + Spinnfischen.

Zum Testen finde ich daher die Ruten doch gar net mal so schlecht. Und in einer Gesellschaft, in der alle am besten gebrauchtes Gerät geschenkt wollen - finde ich es eher Riskant sich was teures oder gebrauchtes für mehr Kohle zu holen, und dann ggf. mit Verlust zu verkaufen.

Zudem haste auf Gebrauchtware keine Garantie/ Gewährleistung!

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Lenzibald (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute für 20€ bei Ulli Dulli. Gut?*

Servus.
Leute warum muß man sich immer wieder das Selbe anhören. Nur das Teure ist gut alles andere Schund. Warum soll eine 20Euro Rute schlecht sein nur weils nicht viel kostet ? 
Beispiel Rollen: Hab mir vor 5 oder 6jahren bei meinem Händler 3 Freilaufrollen gekauft wollte nicht zuviel geld ausgeben. Mein Händler hat mir daraufhin 3 Cormoran Freilaufrollen die Cormax 4 verkauft mir der Option wenn eine davon innerhalb 2 jahren Kaputt geht bekomm ich die volle Kohle zurück. Bei uns am See wurde ich dann natürlich belächelt da dort fast jeder nur Shimanos hat. Nach der ersten Saison mit den Rollen hat keiner mehr gelächelt da ich jeden Karpfen problemlos mein Rekord 26kilo mit den Rollen gedrillt habe, noch dazu hab ich keine einzige Karpfenrute sondern nur normale 3 teilige Grundruten mit super schönem Korkgriff habe. Ich fische das Gerät das mir zusagt von der 10euro Flohmarktrute bis zur 300euro high end Rute oder Rolle.
Also es ist piepegal was wieviel kostet wenn man damit zufrieden ist.
MfG
Ps: Die Billigrollen laufen immer noch super.


----------



## Udo561 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute für 20€ bei Ulli Dulli. Gut?*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Mein Händler hat mir daraufhin 3 Cormoran Freilaufrollen die Cormax 4 verkauft mir der Option wenn eine davon innerhalb 2 jahren Kaputt geht bekomm ich die volle Kohle zurück. Bei uns am See wurde ich dann natürlich belächelt da dort fast jeder nur Shimanos hat. Nach der ersten Saison mit den Rollen hat keiner mehr gelächelt.



Hallo Leidesgenosse :q,
ich werde auch immer belächelt :q , Ruten zu 20 Euro das Stück und meine Freilaufrollen kosten auch nur 30 Euro/Stück.

Aber das ändert sich dann immer ganz schnell wenn man erst 20 Minuten am Wasser ist, kaum alles aufgebaut hat , aber schon den ersten Karpfen raus zieht 
Dann kommen die Jungs aus ihren 500 Euro Bivvys , legen ihre 200 Euro Rute ab an der eine noch teurere Rolle hängt und wollen gerne wissen was für Köder man benutzt :q

Das Wissen ums Gewässer ist mit teurem Gerät in keinster Weise aufzuwiegen 

Gruß Udo


----------



## Ralle2609 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute für 20€ bei Ulli Dulli. Gut?*

so siehts aus ich angel auch viel auf karpfen ich sehe es nur nicht ein so viel geld zu investieren da ich grundruten besitze wieso dann neue kaufen ?

ich sitze mit 3 verschiedenen ruten auf den piepern am wasser ... und ? aber ich fange fisch auch wenn der mann neben mir mit seiner highend supercarbon mit goldüberzogener schrift rute da sitzt und sich n ast freut was er nich fürn geilen steck hat und wie toll er nicht ist


ich werde mir dieses jahr von den stöcken auch noch 2 zulegen ulli hat echt nur gutes zeug von dem mann bin ich überzeigt undzwar aus erfahrung klar ist es was anderes wie eine rute für 300 schleifen aber der junge will fisch fangen nicht seinen p!mmel mit dem stecken verlängern also kauf dir das dingen und fang fisch !

meine meinung diskussionen darüber gerne über pn wenn euch das befriedigt, aber ich bleibe dabei =)

in diesem sinne munter bleiben jungenz #6


----------



## andy72 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute für 20€ bei Ulli Dulli. Gut?*

bei den ruten von Fladen kann ich nur sagen das es sich dabei um einen neuen hersteller aus schweden handelt der nicht in asien produziert und sich mit ruten im niedrigpreis segment etablieren will und die ruten sind nicht schlecht !!!!


----------



## CarpDream (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute für 20€ bei Ulli Dulli. Gut?*

Kurz und knapp, bei solchen Diskusionen wird man nie einen grünen Zweig finden ;-)


----------



## Captain.Chaos (20. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute für 20€ bei Ulli Dulli. Gut?*

mal so nebenbei:
ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, dass die rute durch ihren hohen gfk-anteil relativ weich ist und daher ideal für eine marker rod sein könnte oder liege ich da falsch?
den grund müsste man doch damit ideal abtasten können?!

was meint ihr?


----------



## Fr33 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute für 20€ bei Ulli Dulli. Gut?*

GFK wird da nicht drinn sein - wenn dann nur Glas Faser 

ich denke eine weichere Rute hat auch durchaus Vorteile, wenn man im Nahbereich fischt und die ersten harten Runs der Carps anfeedern will.

Ich fische selbst 2 recht leichte und weiche Ruten auf die Rüssler und bin eig begeistert.


----------



## Captain.Chaos (20. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute für 20€ bei Ulli Dulli. Gut?*

nur mal so nebebei
GFK - Glasfaser
CFK - Kohlefaser 

mir gehts ja nur um die frage, ob das teil als marker was taugt


----------

